# помогите подобрать нужные модули для sata и pata

## Andrej

пробовал и так и эдак и libata и второй вариант, при загрузке не может найти раздел unable to mount root fs ob block (8,19). И еще я схрутился в систему с лайв сиди и посмотрел чтов /dev/ а там туева хуча /dev/hda blblabla потом /dev/hdb 1 2 3 , /dev/hdc /dev/hdc1 и так далее плюс еще весь набор /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sd11 и так д /dev/sdb /dev./sdc вобщем куча устройств несуществующих видимо изиза того что я лишнего скомпилил? ядро валяется на /dev/sdb1 а рутовый раздел на /dev/sdb3 да еще линукс ставиться на SATA раздел есть еще воторй диск IDE там винда и файлопомойка.

----------

## ak74

Это, данных не хватает.

Проще всего загрузиться с live cd и сказать lsmod. Оно и напишет нужные модули.

----------

## Andrej

щЦ Бч ГБч впсЮЦвьшчАБЛ О МБч ъчшшНячэЦ рзчэъьшьш! Бпэ яКшч ata-generic pata_marvel ╦ уИу зпзчыБч piix

----------

## ak74

Железо-то какое? Сколько дисков? 

sdb - это второй сказевый (или саташный диск) а где первый?

----------

## Andrej

core duo2 DG965RY диск sata и второй IDE, хотя опреедляется как первый.

----------

## zeroQ

сата контролер чей?....  lsmod покажи....

----------

## Andrej

```
ohci_hcd               19332  0

ipv6                  253248  12

ext2                   56840  1

mbcache                 6916  1 ext2

rtc_sysfs               3840  0

rtc_proc                3844  0

rtc_dev                 6792  0

ppdev                   7428  0

lp                      9220  0

ppp_generic            23572  0

rtc_cmos                7188  0

rtc_core                7684  4 rtc_sysfs,rtc_proc,rtc_dev,rtc_cmos

rtc_lib                 3456  2 rtc_sysfs,rtc_core

psmouse                35080  0

parport_pc             35940  1

parport                31176  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc

serio_raw               5636  0

i2c_i801                7952  0

i2c_core               17664  1 i2c_i801

pcspkr                  2944  0

sg                     26780  0

uhci_hcd               22032  0

ehci_hcd               31116  0

tsdev                   6464  0

intel_agp              21404  1

agpgart                27608  1 intel_agp

thermal                11656  0

processor              24788  1 thermal

evdev                   8192  0

fan                     3972  0

button                  6288  0

battery                 8580  0

ac                      4100  0

snd_ice1724            72652  0

snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      3584  1 snd_ice1724

snd_ac97_codec         95396  1 snd_ice1724

snd_pt2258              3968  1 snd_ice1724

snd_i2c                 4864  2 snd_ice1724,snd_pt2258

snd_ak4xxx_adda         7808  2 snd_ice1724,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx

snd_ak4114              8064  1 snd_ice1724

snd_mpu401_uart         7040  1 snd_ice1724

snd_rawmidi            19232  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            29056  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6528  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                46800  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6796  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            38816  0

snd_pcm                68484  4

snd_ice1724,snd_ac97_codec,snd_ak4114,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              19076  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7816  1 snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          14336  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    44388  15

snd_ice1724,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pt2258,snd_i2c,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_ak4114,snd_mpu

401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_

timer,snd_mixer_oss

soundcore               6496  1 snd

ac97_bus                2432  1 snd_ac97_codec

slhc                    6272  1 ppp_generic

8139too                22784  0

8139cp                 19712  0

mii                     4992  2 8139too,8139cp

usbcore               111752  4 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

reiserfs              233216  1

sr_mod                 14372  0

cdrom                  34080  1 sr_mod

sd_mod                 16640  4

ata_piix               11780  3

ata_generic             5636  0

pata_marvell            4608  0

libata                102164  3 ata_piix,ata_generic,pata_marvel
```

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub

(rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G965 Integrated

Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:03.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 HECI

Controller (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI

#4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI

#5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI

#2 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express

Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express

Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express

Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express

Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express

Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI

#1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI

#2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI

#3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI

#1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface

Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port

SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller

(rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port

SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 6101

(rev b1)

06:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24

[Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)

06:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.

RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

----------

## calculator

из lspci в глаза бросаются ata_piix, pata_marvel

Соответственно:

```
# grep ata_piix `find /usr/src/linux/drivers/ -name Makefile` 

/usr/src/linux/drivers/ata/Makefile:obj-$(CONFIG_ATA_PIIX)              += ata_piix.o

# grep pata_marvell `find /usr/src/linux/drivers/ -name Makefile`

/usr/src/linux/drivers/ata/Makefile:obj-$(CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL)  += pata_marvell.o
```

В make menuconfig поиском(/) находишь и устанавливаешь.

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=y

И все должно взлететь.

----------

## Andrej

если бы..они у меня давнр вкомпилены да и вообщея там все устройства включил.Last edited by Andrej on Sat Jul 14, 2007 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

